# Cottonmouth Classic



## olinprice (Jul 9, 2015)

Rocky Comfort will be holding their cottonmouth classic on 8-15-16 2015 this will be 30 3d targets you can shoot 15 on day and 15 other or both in one or the other day $20 money classes $15 throphy classes $10 cub class lunch will be available Casual registration 9-3 both days address is nelms st louisville ga contact me at 706-361-1675 or Greg Ledger at 478-494-5520.


----------



## Its Amazing (Jul 10, 2015)

Cant wait Olin! This is always a great shoot! I hope the weather will cooperate and there will be over 100 shooters like  years past!


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jul 11, 2015)

Russ and I plan on it. Make it challenging and fun...


----------



## SAPS413 (Jul 13, 2015)

are there any known yardage classes?


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jul 13, 2015)

If they have enough people sign up for known 45, they'll probably have that class,I would think but you can check with Olin and make sure


----------



## olinprice (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes known classes they will be money classes


----------



## olinprice (Jul 13, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## olinprice (Jul 15, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## olinprice (Jul 18, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Its Amazing (Jul 22, 2015)

Getting the Carbon Overdrive ready!


----------



## olinprice (Jul 27, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## olinprice (Jul 30, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## olinprice (Jul 30, 2015)

566 views hope that many show up I can remember the days when that would happen


----------



## olinprice (Aug 2, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## olinprice (Aug 6, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## olinprice (Aug 8, 2015)

Course is set if turkeys don't attack the turkeys some long some short and some In between will be fun


----------



## olinprice (Aug 10, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Drill146 (Aug 11, 2015)

Is this Asa targets or others. Trying to get ready for the classic.


----------



## olinprice (Aug 11, 2015)

It is but unfortunately we still have targets with no lower 12s so we shoot center 12s


----------



## olinprice (Aug 11, 2015)

All Mckenzie just some are old lol


----------



## olinprice (Aug 13, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## watermedic (Aug 14, 2015)

Almost time!

Wish that I could make it.


----------



## olinprice (Aug 14, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Glynn598 (Aug 14, 2015)

See ya'll Sunday......... Will bring plaque for Red then


----------



## olinprice (Aug 15, 2015)

Cool Glynn.  Good turnout today best in a while still got tomorrow y'all come on out enjoy the fresh air and shoot a little too


----------



## Its Amazing (Aug 15, 2015)

See y'all after Church.  Save me a hotdog


----------



## Drill146 (Aug 16, 2015)

Great shoot today. Bit of a long drive but well worth it. Good warm up for me and my gear for next week's ASA tournament.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Aug 16, 2015)

good course guys hope to do it again next year...


----------

